# Color sells.....



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

How many of ya'll would buy a horse based on color? not necessarily color alone, but all things more or less equal would color push you one way or another?

I ask because we are slowly but surely getting involved in a breed where color seems to really drive the market and Im just curiouse how ya'll feel about it.

Coming from Apps I have a little different view of color, but with these rockies folks are ate up with color.

Jim


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to breed paints and I wanted spots but I didn't care about the base color. I learned a long time ago not to care about that. Give me a good ol' sorrel anytime.

However, I think a lot of buyers do care about it. What I know about Rockies would fit on a pin head but are you talking about the chocolate palominos? Beautiful color but somewhere in my mind is a rememberance of reading something about the genes that make the color can also cause some kind of problem with their eyes (I think). You might want to do a search to see if you can find anything out about it.


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

I must say I bought my last 2 horses some what based on colour as I love paints but I wanted one with a shield as well as both brown eyes a coulored head but a white marking and stockings or more than that on all there legs 
I love palomino paints as well but havent ever had the chance to buy one 
sadly I gave both horses away when I left home as a kid but now im wanting to buy another but my homestead is so full of trees there is no grazing room but will most likely buy a pony when my future baby is old enough to sit and ride as I want my kids in shows and to have pony as a friend


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

well..I guess I do factor in color. I have always loved black and white paints but went over to gaited horses and what can be better then a blk and white gaited horse? So I have 2....
Last year I went to horse auctions to find an appaloosa black blanketed of course! and came home with a solid palomino...
This Christmas I was looking for a mini. I did not want bay or sorrel, just something a lil different.went to look at a black and white pinto (cuz i just love those blk/wh spotted horses and came home with their silver dapple.
So color does factor in..until other things do more:>)


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Not "completely" on color.... but here's my babies, if that says anything.
To be fair, I also love black & white paints, Black Shires and Vanner horses. 

The bay with white is a Paint, the white with bay is a saddlebred cross.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Color _does_ sell and many times the breeder is more concerned with it than they are with conformation and temperament.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've bred horses on and off (mostly on) most of my adult life and mostly not as a hobby so color has always been a factor ... it is with most breeds I've found. For professional breeders, if you don't factor in color you are missing one of the things available to you as a marketing advantage.

Yes, I've seen lots of situations where color is the only factor considered, but those usually do eventually go away as that color gets more common. Horses that are outstanding individuals in all of the usual ways, plus having a popular or distinct color will be more expensive to purchase but if you are breeding, it is usually worth the additional investment.

I can say from experience if we had 10 horses on the sales list, both when we were breeding Quarter Horses and warmbloods, the horses we had unsold at the end of the season would be the solid chestnut and bay horses without any white markings. People would come to look at the horses and we would always get offers on horses that weren't for sale ... if they were 'fancy' colors ... 

Just know what the health issues are in the breed, look for conformation faults and temperament faults and avoid those ... but be aware that a fancy colored horse will sell before a plain colored one and usually for more money.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

SFM in KY said:


> I've bred horses on and off (mostly on) most of my adult life and mostly not as a hobby so color has always been a factor ... it is with most breeds I've found. For professional breeders, if you don't factor in color you are missing one of the things available to you as a marketing advantage.
> 
> Yes, I've seen lots of situations where color is the only factor considered, but those usually do eventually go away as that color gets more common. Horses that are outstanding individuals in all of the usual ways, plus having a popular or distinct color will be more expensive to purchase but if you are breeding, it is usually worth the additional investment.
> 
> ...


This is more or less what I had assumed. Over the last year or so my father in law and I have decided to start raising Rockies. While we understand chocolate and flaxen are the preferred colors We are more concerned with temperament conformation and gait. I am just curious how much weight folks put on color. We have to this point purchased most of our stock based on conformation and health concerns and have almost be accident ended up with horses that should produce chocolates and variations of chocolate.
But I find that the more breeders I talk to they have a lot of horses that they can't do anything with based almost solely on color. Ironically the bays sorrels and blacks I like are the colors most rocky folks shy away from.
Anyhow thanks for ya'lls opinions.
Jim


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have never bought a horse due to color. Color wasn't even in the equation.

Temperament and training is what I look at... along with conformation.

But I also know, I am one of the few that do this. To me, a Good horse has no color.


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

I have always been able to sell a horse with color, even if it was not as good as my solids that I had for sale easier. That being said, I never buy based on color and don't breed for it, but then I quit the breeding business altogether.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

JPiantedosi said:


> I find that the more breeders I talk to they have a lot of horses that they can't do anything with based almost solely on color. Ironically the bays sorrels and blacks I like are the colors most rocky folks shy away from.
> Jim


I'm not as familiar with the Rocky horses as I am with the silvers in the other non-gaited breeds, but this does seem to hold true with anyone interested in the silvers. Buyers want the 'extreme' expression of silver on the blacks and to some extent the very dark bays ... since silver doesn't show up at all on the chestnuts/sorrels and can be very minimal in many bays, those are the colors that don't sell.

The only other thing I know about the silvers is that some can carry an eye problem and should be vetted for that ... not sure exactly what the issue is but it does seem to be more prevalent in the Rocky horses.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

If I had two horses of equal quality, training, and temperament, the purchase would probably be based on the look of the horse I preferred. Of course, I am not a breeder and don't ever intend to breed my mares. If I wanted to breed horses and sell them, then color would become a factor for marketing purposes. However, it would be the last factor that I would consider. Conformation, genetic soundness, and temperament should always be the most important factors to consider. JMHO.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Confirmation, temperament, soundness, health... all those things matter the most. Add in bad habits and how it was trained, and you've got a long list of things to think about. 

That being said... Most horses are kept just for the pleasure of the owner, and not necessarily work. And it pleasures me to have a horse that is easy on the eyes. 

So if all things were equal between two horses, of course I'd pick the one with the prettier color.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

same thing I was thinking silver flame.All things being equal why wouldn't you pick a color you like the most?
If i was looking at cars..and had several same models, same condition, same mileage same maintenence and Warranty... would I pick the color that I enjoy most/. For sure.
Usually with horses it is not that easy, since they are all individuals and seldom will you find cookie cutter with all things being equal.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I like a buckskin or a line back dun with out any white feet or legs.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think color does weigh in. I wouldn't make a poor choice based on color, all other factors considered, but really, if I am going to pay hundreds or thousands of dollars on an animal, regardless of species, that I have to care for, clean up after, train, etc... it really needs to be something I find visually appealing. 

Really, if I am in the market and I find what I want, but it truly is ugly to me, I will seriously reconsider the purchase. It's kind of like marriage. In most cases, the first thing that attracts two people are what they see. The rest comes next.


On an unrelated note, but worth mentioning I think, something that drives me absolutely CRAZY about horse people.:hair:hair

I always look at the CL ads, as I just want to see the pictures. 99% of the time, when the title of the add says 'beautiful or stunning' horse, its always brown. Almost always. So much so, that its a running bet here at home that one won't be brown. I've only ever run across two in over a year. One was silver with a blond mane and one was shiny jet black. Of all the rest, cough..brown, stunning, beautiful horses, only one did I ever agree WAS actually stunning and beautiful, and they wanted 7,000$ for him.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Roan is my least favorite color. Most of the people I know love it.

Appaloosa is also not high on my Like list... Most of the people I know love it. 

I do not like chestnuts unless they are liver chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail (and then I'm ALL OVER THAT).  Regular chestnuts are the most boring color on earth to me.

Sorrels would be the second-most boring color to me.

Most of the people I know LOVE chestnuts and sorrels.

So mostly what I'm saying is... What one person loves when it comes to color will not be the same as what others love. So eventually every horse will find its way to the home it was meant to be at.

(I know a girl who loves ONLY pitch-black horses. She thinks paints are ugly, and doesn't like horses with socks on their legs or white on their faces. She thinks buckskins and palominos are two of the worst colors!  She owns a Friesian and an Icelandic... Both pure black. Seriously... Her horses are pretty. But I think she's nuts.  Two VERY different perspectives on color there! )


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Maggie ... my wee mini mare, is a darker chestnut, when she doesn't fade that is.
While a color most people don't like... she has a heart of gold and such a wonderful temperament.
This is not the best angle for her, she is not butt high... but it shows her color and the shine she has.
I did pay less for her due to her color and she had been for sale for awhile. However she had the best temperament out of the bunch. 



















Have to admit, the one color I haven't been able to get along with is black... and of course a black is what I broke my back on.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Whoa! Night and day in those summer/winter pix!!

I think when you're buying an "adorable" horse (minis), the color matters even less. You trade out some of the color points for the adorable points, and it all evens out. *lol*


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

There are some colors that to me, just catch my eye. A true blue black horse with a lot of white markings is really flashy to me. But any horse that has awesome conformation, beautiful, shiny coat and personality is great. In miniature horses the buckskins and palominos are a big deal.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I suspect that if any of us were really using a horse for heavy work, such as real ranch work, we would be a lot less concerned about color. We would be focused on the most important things. However, that is not where most of us are. My horses are really big pets that I ride. As I think about it, there are a few colors that I just don't want to look at every day. Again, if I was using the horse for work I might feel differently.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Stonybrook said:


> I suspect that if any of us were really using a horse for heavy work, such as real ranch work, we would be a lot less concerned about color.


Even with ranch horses I noticed it a bit. The ranches used to buy young replacement ranch geldings every spring at the spring sales and I used to sit and watch a lot of horses go through the auction rings. Most of the big ranches that were just buying the 5 or 10 replacements they needed for the regular ranch work for their hired hands, bought anything that came through that looked like it would stand up to the work and be easy to train past the 'green' stage.

However, the smaller ranchers that were just buying one or two horses and were more likely to be buying horses they (or family) were going to be riding ... and maybe get to a local steer roping or two ... were usually willing to pay more for a horse of a 'different color'. 

Seemed like at least 50% of the Quarter Horses, both registered and grade, that came through the ring were plain sorrel and another 25% bay. The grays, roans, buckskins and palominos that went through almost always brought more money unless they were obviously not a good working horse prospect ... and I've seen some still bring more money with faults that would make the buyer bypass a plain sorrel or bay.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Bergere- chestnut if my favorite color- it just happened so be on several of the horses I've loved over the years. 
I guess I'm lucky that you are way way over there, otherwise I'm have another mouth to feed.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have two donkeys and chose them based only on color. One is the prettiest grey. The other is a stunning gray.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks folks. I resolved myself years ago that I wouldn't ride an ugly horse and while I dont necesarilly buy based on color there are a few colors that I wont look at twice. One is a paint horse, I dont do white, and i cant do a bald face. 

Like I said in the original post. I was just curious what others looked for, and while i know color is of more or less concern based on breed also.

Jim


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

See, and I LOVE paints!  But unlike most people, I like them predominantly colored with white on top. I don't like paints that are mostly white. And with faces, I tend to go for faces that are mostly colored, with a thin stripe, or a mostly-white/bald face. I don't like wide white blazes on the faces of paints. :shrug: See, this color thing is just as complicated as the rest of people's preferences.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

where I want to said:


> Bergere- chestnut if my favorite color- it just happened so be on several of the horses I've loved over the years.
> I guess I'm lucky that you are way way over there, otherwise I'm have another mouth to feed.


HA! No way I would part with her. 
Maggie is one special wee horse, that will have a forever home. Even if something happens to me, DH will keep her.
Have owned her for over 12 years, trained her to cart, to pack and to do scaled down draft work. She even helped me to walk after the accident.
Heck, I doubt I could find another one like her.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Color isn't even a consideration, except that I don't want any of those perlino/ albino colors. Also, I don't want a horse with pink skin around the eyes, because of the sunburn issue.

I had AQHA horses and the registry had issues with markings, and I complied with the rules, but personally, didn't care much.

I particularly like grulla and I prefer a horse with no markings whatsoever, but I would never buy a horse based upon the color.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to breed paints back when a colored paint might be worth $3500 and a full sibling solid would be worth $800. So I think that color is very important. If you're going to breed for a profit you need to breed what people want to buy. And for every smart horseperson that knows you don't ride the color you have 10 buyers that want a pretty color. 
If I wanted a horse for myself color would be my last consideration, but all things being equal I would take the buckskin or overo over a plainly colored horse. If I was buying for a breeding program, it would be my first consideration...but I still wouldn't buy anything that didn't have the conformation, athletic ability, and temperment that I wanted.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

mountainwmn said:


> For every smart horseperson that knows you don't ride the color you have 10 buyers that want a pretty color.
> 
> If I wanted a horse for myself color would be my last consideration, but all things being equal I would take the buckskin or overo over a plainly colored horse. If I was buying for a breeding program, it would be my first consideration...but I still wouldn't buy anything that didn't have the conformation, athletic ability, and temperment that I wanted.


This, absolutely. It makes sense if you are establishing ... or have ... a breeding program.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

bergere said:


> HA! No way I would part with her.
> Maggie is one special wee horse, that will have a forever home. Even if something happens to me, DH will keep her.
> Have owned her for over 12 years, trained her to cart, to pack and to do scaled down draft work. She even helped me to walk after the accident.
> Heck, I doubt I could find another one like her.


I guess that is what I should have learned over the years- if you plan to live with a horse for years, there are only two things that really matter- a dispostion that suits you and a confirmation that will give them a chance of staying sound. And of the two, I would go for disposition first.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Without the disposition, color and soundness are pretty worthless. My last mare was colored, but only because she was the right horse for me, I didn't buy her for her color. 

I bought a "pretty" buckskin once, she was a fruitcake. Traded her in on a nice sorrel QH, he was worth his weight in gold because of his personality, willingness to work and just overall saneness. His front legs weren't too straight, but he was only slightly unsound one day in the years that we owned him. 

I guess I'm in the category of buying a horse for personality. When it comes to looks, I want a pretty face and a sweet eye before color. I find balanced and harmonious conformation very pretty too.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I love almost any color of horse. Appys and roans are my least favorite, but I have seen examples of each that I liked. Never was a fan of palomino, until I fell in love with one as a yearling. Then we bred her and got my dream filly, a beautiful buckskin with dun barring and ear tips. Frosted mane and tale, white socks, and a nearly perfect white heart on her forehead.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Personally, color is the last thing I consider when looking at a horse. There is a morgan for sale at my barn right now that I am seriously considering buying. He has beautiful conformation and a really charismatic personality, but is a rather dull bay with an ugly off centered face marking. I still think he's the best horse we've got for sale right now and IMO he is priced way below what he is worth. 

Working at a small sales barn, I have been SHOCKED at how many people call us and say "I'm looking for a buckskin horse" or "I'm looking for a paint" and won't even consider looking at a horse that's a different color, even if it fits their other criteria. It really blows my mind that color is the first priority for A LOT of people.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

TroutRiver said:


> Working at a small sales barn, I have been SHOCKED at how many people call us and say "I'm looking for a buckskin horse" or "I'm looking for a paint" and won't even consider looking at a horse that's a different color, even if it fits their other criteria. It really blows my mind that color is the first priority for A LOT of people.


I breed dogs and I get the same thing.... People fill out an application and we talk to determine the temperament of puppy that they need to fit into their household, then when I have a puppy that meets those criteria I get "Well I like the OTHER red one with the cute little white mark across her butt better....can I have her instead?"  I explain that the pup they're asking about is the alpha pup of the litter/not suited temperament wise for their family, I get "That's okay, we'll take her anyway!" :bash:

I get lots of people who don't want to discuss temperament of pups with me at all - they want to be put on the waiting list for a "white puppy with an eyepatch" or some other very specific color  

Makes no sense to me at all! A pretty horse that doesn't have the training you want is just as useless and potentially dangerous as a dog with a temperament that the owner can't fit into their lives :shrug: 

People can be idiots sometimes.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

SFM in KY said:


> However, the smaller ranchers ............ were usually willing to pay more for a horse of a 'different color'.
> 
> The grays, roans, buckskins and palominos that went through almost always brought more money unless they were obviously not a good working horse prospect ... .


Unless they were paying a premium for grays because they were Waggoners, the roans were Hancock, and the duns were Poco Bueno or King Fritz. Those bloodlines will bring more money in cattle country

Quarter Horse people in any area where I have lived or shown, did not like the palomino color.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Unless they were paying a premium for grays because they were Waggoners, the roans were Hancock, and the duns were Poco Bueno or King Fritz. Those bloodlines will bring more money in cattle country
> 
> Quarter Horse people in any area where I have lived or shown, did not like the palomino color.


I think in many cases, these young ranchers/cowboys were buying green prospects as a personal horse, but planned to finish them, make them into a reliable competition rope horse ... take them to a few local rodeos and sell them to one of the 'hobby cowboys' that were moving into the area in substantial numbers.

A friend of mine had a big homozygous gray stallion that had a lot of TB but had permanent AQHA from his track record. She used him a lot on her QH mares as he produced guaranteed grays ever time and in the fall, many of the gray weanlings were already sold, but the grays brought more through the fall weanling auctions she took them to than the chestnuts and bays, although all of her horses were of very similar breeding.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

For a while the Mexicans were buying all grays, recently they've switched their colors to blue roan and palomino. It's crazy, but at the nicer sales around here you can always tell which horses are headed south of the border.

I have a gray, a brown (although she's registered as buckskin), and a sorrel. Have owned and/or ridden just about all colors in the past, but I find myself drawn to color patterns that have a bit of "chrome." 

I don't care for many paints, though, unless they are close to being solid. The ones that are mostly white do not appeal to me at all, and neither do bald faces or pink skin around the eyes, especially. If I'm going to spend money on an animal, it's going to have to appeal to me physically.


----------

